

Ask HN: Launch App during or after WWDC? - kcoop

My iPhone app is (finally!) ready for submission to the app store. Would you launch right into the noise of the WWDC, or wait until after it had subsided?
======
gotow
I'd wait - actually a couple of weeks, if you can. Then the WWDC noise will
have subsided and columnists and bloggers will be looking for new news.

~~~
kcoop
What about for soft launching? I wouldn't mind a little time to respond to any
initial issues that show up.

Is there significant value in the first submission? In particular, for getting
onto Apple's notable list?

------
laveur
Apple always suggest launching it after WWDC so it doesn't compete and get
lost.

